# Trivia 7/16



## luckytrim (Jul 16, 2018)

trivia 7/16
DID YOU KNOW....
The giant inflatable rat that shows up at union protests has  a
name—Scabby.

1. What sport is the only one to use a piece of equipment  called a cesta?
2. Credited with some 545 titles during his writing career,  this writer has
been sometimes called the most prolific author the world has  ever known.
Who is he ?
  a. - Thomas Hardy
  b. - William Shakespeare
  c. - Daniel Defoe
  d. - Rudyard Kipling
3. In which country was Island Records founded?
4. Who was the first U.S. President to have a middle name  ?
5. Fill in the Blank...
The ___ Arrows are the Royal Air Force's world famous  aerobatic display
team.
6. To what country must I travel to visit Karachi  ?
7. "Red by black friend of Jack. Red by yellow kill a  fellow."  This rhyme was used to help identify a certain deadly snake ; which  one ?
8. Most rockers know Sammy Hagar for being the former lead  singer of what band ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Alfred Nobel invented dynamite ; his father invented  plywood.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Jai Alai
2. - c
3. Jamaica
4. John Quincy Adams
5. Red
6. Pakistan
7. Coral Snake
8. Van Halen

TRUTH !!
A form of plywood was manufactured around 3500 BC by the  Ancient Egyptians,
by gluing together multiple layers of inferior quality wood;  and faced with
higher quality wood on both sides. What we know as plywood  today was
invented by Immanuel Nobel who realized that by adhering  several thin layers
(veneers) of wood together, he could produce a very strong and  durable, yet
flexible, timber.


----------

